# Bass Pro Closing / Building New Cincy Store



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

from the Cincy Business Courier:

Bass Pro Shops plans to build a new store in the Greater Cincinnati area and close its existing site at Cincinnati Mall.

The 150,000-square-foot new store will be located at the intersection of Interstate 75 at Union Center Boulevard in West Chester. Construction is set to begin in 2014. and the new store is scheduled to open in 2015.

We are very excited to announce our plans to build a new Cincinnati-area store, said Johnny Morris, founder of Bass Pro Shops, in a news release. Our new store will enable us to better serve the regions many sportsmen and women. Our current location has served us very well for the last 14 years, but we now look forward to building a newer, bigger store to better serve the regions outdoor enthusiasts.

The original Cincinnati Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World opened in November 2000 and is located in the Cincinnati Mall.


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

From the Middletown Journal:
http://www.middletownjournal.com/news/news/bass-pro-shops-announces-west-chester-store/nbRm7/


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

And with that, Cincinnati Mall/Cincinnati Mills/Forest Fair is finally dead. RIP.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i was told they aren't leaving... didn't pay rent and is staying


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

they need a cabelas or gander mnt


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

The new one is going to have a 12 lane bowling alley that looks like you are in the ocean. The pictures are pretty cool.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

I for one look forward to the newer, bigger (and just as close) BPS.



kingofamberley said:


> And with that, Cincinnati Mall/Cincinnati Mills/Forest Fair is finally dead. RIP.


I heard a new group of investors are buying it and they are going to raze it and make an underground mall there. Kinda' like Plummet Mall used to be.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

deltaoscar said:


> I for one look forward to the newer, bigger (and just as close) BPS.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a new group of investors are buying it and they are going to raze it and make an underground mall there. Kinda' like Plummet Mall used to be.


from what i was told it's going to attract the wrong crowd


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

It's a little closer to me, I'm happy with the move.

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20131018/BIZ/310180133/Forest-Fair-losing-Bass-Pro-West-Chester


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm not happy about this.. i was told since they never paid rent they could stayed now with them moving it's going to hurt forest park, now it's kohls, and babies r us, burlington coat factory is gone


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

It&#8217;s no big deal to me, there's not THAT much difference (less than 5 miles) and I&#8217;m over that way fairly often anyway.

Since Guitar Center moved out Bass Pro was the only reason I&#8217;d even go to that mall. Most of the stores always seemed to have more employees than customers from the word &#8220;go&#8221; with that place.

They should just dig a big hole & turn it into a lake!!


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

trailbreaker said:


> i'm not happy about this.. i was told since they never paid rent they could stayed now with them moving it's going to hurt forest park, now it's kohls, and babies r us, burlington coat factory is gone


If they never paid rent and they can afford to build a new store we've been paying too much for our fishing and hunting supplies.


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

Dandrews said:


> Its no big deal to me, there's not THAT much difference (less than 5 miles) and Im over that way fairly often anyway.
> 
> Since Guitar Center moved out Bass Pro was the only reason Id even go to that mall. Most of the stores always seemed to have more employees than customers from the word go with that place.
> 
> They should just dig a big hole & turn it into a lake!!



Just leave the big aquarium and charge people to fish and test lures.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Right around 20 years ago there was no place better to go as a kid than Forest Fair Mall. A lot of good memories there.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

misterbreeze said:


> Just leave the big aquarium and charge people to fish and test lures.


i agree.. if the lure don't work then your not out of the money


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

GarrettMyers said:


> Right around 20 years ago there was no place better to go as a kid than Forest Fair Mall. A lot of good memories there.


It was a pretty cool mall when it first opened. It is a shame that it went into the crapper.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

misterbreeze said:


> Just leave the big aquarium and charge people to fish and test lures.


Trailbreaker would post that he's going but he wouldn't fish when he got there...


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

GarrettMyers said:


> Right around 20 years ago there was no place better to go as a kid than Forest Fair Mall. A lot of good memories there.


Right? I remember a huge arcade and some weird green wire contraption that would rotate with basketballs. Whenever I'd go there as a kid, it meant a movie at the "cheapo" theater and a face-off with my old man in Mortal Kombat at the arcade. Then subsidized housing came in down the street and it was never the same. Tri-county mall is following suit.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Northgate Mall is just as bad now. I cant remember but I think that area in forest fair mall was callee Timeout Zone or timeout something. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

BMayhall said:


> Northgate Mall is just as bad now. I cant remember but I think that area in forest fair mall was callee Timeout Zone or timeout something.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



i live right behind it improved alot cheddars, long horn steak house, mcdonalds is being built.. was called timout on the court


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Matulemj said:


> Right? I remember a huge arcade and some weird green wire contraption that would rotate with basketballs. Whenever I'd go there as a kid, it meant a movie at the "cheapo" theater and a face-off with my old man in Mortal Kombat at the arcade. Then subsidized housing came in down the street and it was never the same. Tri-county mall is following suit.


tri county has new owners... one is related to george bush


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Ohhh crap... They are moving 2 mins away from my work. This could be bad.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

BMayhall said:


> Northgate Mall is just as bad now. I cant remember but I think that area in forest fair mall was callee Timeout Zone or timeout something.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I run a store in northgate mall. It's not as bad as you think. With it being under new ownership and all the new stores ( and a lot more to come ) the mall has really turned around. Trust me i have seen a big increase in buisness.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

misterbreeze said:


> Just leave the big aquarium and charge people to fish and test lures.


YES! That'd be awesome. No hooks, stout line. They put some jumbos in those tanks though! Guy that feeds the fish said they do that sometimes and he had a big cat take take a lure and sit on the bottom with it. Said, NAHP and wouldnt give it back for a good while! And I'm pretty sure those fish will eat about anything so it'd probably be great for lure sales! lol..


----------



## fishnisfun (Apr 16, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> If they never paid rent and they can afford to build a new store we've been paying too much for our fishing and hunting supplies.


I agree with Shaggy. It has been a gradual process, but BPS prices have finally reached a point of "can't afford". I have found too many sites on the internet that more then beat BPS pricing. During the Spring sale, their prices are great, but for fishing gear the balance of the year, I, and my fishing buddies, pool our money and buy from internet sites. Usually free shipping over a certain amount. As much as BPS has the name and rep, I have grown tired of paying for their building and a staff that is really not well qualified.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

JimmyMac said:


> Ohhh crap... They are moving 2 mins away from my work. This could be bad.


trust me it can be very bad. i work right by the location now and can get there on lunch breaks. way to easy to run over and pick up "needed" supplies when you know your about to hit the water. it is nice at times though.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

montagc said:


> Now now, let's not lump the good with the bad. I know of at least one poster on here that works there and he catches some nice fish. I am sure he is as qualified as any of us.


He doesn't have very good fashion sense always wearing that Michigan crap though. But some us were not raised properly so it might not be entirely his fault.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

It will be interesting to see how they transport those fish to the new store. I heard a rumor that they were just going to flush them down the toilet. 



GarrettMyers said:


> Right around 20 years ago there was no place better to go as a kid than Forest Fair Mall. A lot of good memories there.


Is that why you still go there?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Besides for the spring sale their prices have become very high compared to even smaller local shops.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> It will be interesting to see how they transport those fish to the new store. I heard a rumor that they were just going to flush them down the toilet.


They'll put them on stringers, take pictures of them, then claim they were released "unharmed".


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> It will be interesting to see how they transport those fish to the new store. I heard a rumor that they were just going to flush them down the toilet.
> 
> 
> Is that why you still go there?


i thought you was taking them


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

montagc said:


> Well, if they are just going to waste....Coming soon to a House report near you:



Now that you put the background in everyone is going to know the spot where "ol spooly" is.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

montagc said:


> Yeah, the secret is out, so here is the unedited pic of "old" spooly. CoAngler told me in PMs to use vanilla Ensure. They never hit the chocolate, gives em gas.


Noooooooooooooooooo!!!! Old Spooly wears Depends?!? Those were some well-done spoofs, btw. You've raised the bar, guys!




trailbreaker said:


> i thought you was taking them


TB, if I could get my hands on a pet striper like they have in that tank, I would never leave home!


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

What I liked about that particular Bass Pro location is that Wal MArt was also located off the same exit. I was convinced since almost everyone went to Bass Pro for fishing supplies. Wal Mart next door always had over stock on fishing gear and would mark stuff down to the point it just didn't make sense for me to go to Bass pro for certain items. Soft plastics, Gamakatsu hooks-$2.50 a pack that were $5 or more at Bass pro, Strike King plastics for $2 a pack. If you showed up on the right day you could kill it at that WM for half the price at Bass Pro but obviously your limited so this only worked for a few items. But dang, $2.50 for a pack of Gamakatsu hooks is a steal!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

HOUSE said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo!!!! Old Spooly wears Depends?!? Those were some well-done spoofs, btw. You've raised the bar, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> TB, if I could get my hands on a pet striper like they have in that tank, I would never leave home!


i believe you would


----------



## Pac12 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have only been to that BPS one time because I won a gift card even then I thought the prices were much higher than the same stuff at walmart or online.Maybe I will check out that new Field & Stream store when in opens in Crescent Springs, KY next month.It would be closer for me and maybe they have some good deals during the opening.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Pac12 said:


> I have only been to that BPS one time because I won a gift card even then I thought the prices were much higher than the same stuff at walmart or online.Maybe I will check out that new Field & Stream store when in opens in Crescent Springs, KY next month.It would be closer for me and maybe they have some good deals during the opening.


That is my plan I need some new waders.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

HOUSE said:


> TB, if I could get my hands on a pet striper like they have in that tank, I would never leave home!


House - I could see you dressing that striper in a skirt with 5 inch heels.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fishing247 said:


> House - I could see you dressing that striper in a skirt with 5 inch heels.


Now that one is really going to test my photoshop skills. I'm on it. Could you imagine having a pet fish like that? I'd probably have to feed it baby goats.


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

HOUSE said:


> Now that one is really going to test my photoshop skills. I'm on it. Could you imagine having a pet fish like that? I'd probably have to feed it baby goats.


i was hoping montagc would post one with his awesome photoshop skills.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Forest Fair mall was a bust from the day they built it, wasnt it built by French investors? they loaded the stores with high end stores in a blue class neighborhood, with 2 other malls less then 15 mins away, not a good business plan if You ask me. Bass Pro has been the only draw that I can remember. Being from the West side I may be giving Field and Stream my business now that Bass Pro is moving further away, cant wait to see what kinda sales there will be during the grand opening, Ive been wanting a pair of wadders!


----------



## hogtrman (May 13, 2012)

In order to get the quality items I desire, I have had to shop around. Doing this on the internet has saved me time and money. The last time I went to BPS, with a list of items needed, I left the store with not one item on list. Shipping cost are a bargain considering time and travel expenses. American made products are my first choice.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

hogtrman said:


> In order to get the quality items I desire, I have had to shop around. Doing this on the internet has saved me time and money. The last time I went to BPS, with a list of items needed, I left the store with not one item on list. Shipping cost are a bargain considering time and travel expenses. American made products are my first choice.


They had free shipping today, just ordered some suspend dots. 

I love BPS, it was started by a fisherman and grew to a place for every out-doorman!! Awesome CS at the store. My wife even likes the place.  

And a bigger store just sounds even better. Online deals are cool and I do so on a regular basis at various internet tackle shops but nothin beats walkin in a BPS and browsing aisles of gear and bumpin into fellow outdoorsman. Eating boneless baked hot wings and watching trophy bass feed is pretty cool too! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

There is also a new Field & Stream opening in N. kentucky.


----------



## plumberroy (Aug 3, 2013)

I think moving off 275 is dumb . Bass pro is a destination and coming from anywhere you hit 275 and are there. I live on the westside . Moving it up to union center takes it out of my lines of travel and make it a go to only if I need it now and can't get it anywhere else. Instead of dropping when I am going by. 
Roy


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

plumberroy said:


> I think moving off 275 is dumb . Bass pro is a destination and coming from anywhere you hit 275 and are there. I live on the westside . Moving it up to union center takes it out of my lines of travel and make it a go to only if I need it now and can't get it anywhere else. Instead of dropping when I am going by.
> Roy


I would say putting it on 75 when there are thousands of cars taking that path makes more sense than 275. There are many, many more cars traveling 75 than 275. Plus if they put in semi parking also you add in the 1000's of trucks that travel 75. And it is only one exit north of 275 and maybe 5 miles from where they are now. I think it is going to be in a lot better location than it is now. You act like they are moving to the other side of the planet.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

For me either location is about 15 minutes from my office but the new one will be closer when I retire in a couple of years. It also has the advantage of all those restaurants nearby for the "destination shoppers." Finally, with IKEA right there I can unload Mama at a place that I despise and go enjoy myself in my happy place. It really should have been on the 75 corridor in the first place in my humble opinion.

MC


----------



## chas2460 (Oct 26, 2013)

This indeed will be a big blow to Cincinnati Mills but good for West Chester. This will be a larger store and I am sure very nice. A little closer for me. Hopefully Cabela's can find a suitable location somewhere nearby.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

chas2460 said:


> Hopefully Cabela's can find a suitable location somewhere nearby.


I hear there's an opening at Forest Fair mall...


----------



## chas2460 (Oct 26, 2013)

It is not so much about West Chester as it is about the I-75 corridor. It makes sense as the traffic volumes along I-75 are large. West Chester is not that bad. It is a nice community, some uppity folks but most are nice.


----------



## chas2460 (Oct 26, 2013)

plumberroy said:


> I think moving off 275 is dumb . Bass pro is a destination and coming from anywhere you hit 275 and are there. I live on the westside . Moving it up to union center takes it out of my lines of travel and make it a go to only if I need it now and can't get it anywhere else. Instead of dropping when I am going by.
> Roy



Could not disagree more. The traffic volumes along I-75 are larger than I-275 and they are relocating to a booming area along the I-75 corridor. As they are looking to expand, they need land and it is still available near Union Center. By interstate your additional drive would only be a few minutes. If you really want to shop there I do not see why this would be such an inconvenience.


----------



## Gumbers (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry you're so butt hurt about WC co-angler. Some of us enjoyed growing up there...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm ambivalent about the new location since I work only a stones throw away from the new site. On the one hand the traffic will get even worse than what it currently is. On the other hand I may have to submit a resume since I'll likely be in there 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah its all about store traffic and yeah, no question the WC store will bring waaay more Dayton anglers down since the FF location was just a bit too far to squeeze in a trip.


Im still bitter that the Cabelas Store that was planned for Huber Heights ( where Gander Mtn is now) never materialized back in the late 90's They owned the lot and had meetings with zoning then put it on hold then finally sold half the lot to Gander Mtn. 

Back to the point, I hope this store is bigger and actually carries some of the stock I see in the catalog I want. It always seems like when I go there they don't have what I need and I leave without spending any money and go home and order it from Cabelas. Unfortunately that has happened waay to many times and it pretty much has cost them my business. 

Salmonid


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I work in West Chester so it may be a problem for me ... I would drive past BPS, the Hustler store and the new Racino on the way home. Good thing that Bristols closed down. I may have to take the long way home on paydays.


----------

